# SchH3 Boerboel passes on



## Jennifer Sider

Goodbye to a good dog.

Western's Kentucky Zebulun; passed 4/2011 
Zeb SchH3, IPO3, AWD3, FH2, BH.......11/2006-4/2011 
First Boerboel to obtain SchH1 and still only one. He went on to obtain titles that are impressive for any breed. 
First dog of any breed to obtain AWD3. All accomplished as his loving handlers first schutzhund dog and before he was 4 yrs old. Zeb your memory will live on forever in the hearts of the people that loved you and/or admired you and in your puppies.

Photo tribute here; http://s400.photobucket.com/albums/pp84/sajanrott/Zeb/?action=view&current=315a69a6.pbw


----------



## Jennifer Sider

The above came from Sharon Wilson; wife to Brandon Wilson; the owner/partner of Zeb.

Their website is here;

http://www.vomkrieghammer.com/


----------



## Michael Swetz

The dog was only 4. What happened?


----------



## Jennifer Sider

Guess they took him in for a presumed blockage, anaesthesia and x-rays, under for 2.5 hours; unhooked him; stopped breathing; heart stopped; unable to revive.


----------



## Sharon Bank

I am so sorry to hear this. My condolences and sympathies are with Brandon and Sharon. RIP, Zeb.


----------



## Ashley Bond

i am very sorry to hear this he sounds like he was such a good boy i am very sorry for the owners loss

Ashley


----------



## Kristin Countryman

What a terrible loss...RIP


----------



## Matthew Thurston

Zeb was one of a kind. I'll always remember how he would rest his chin on my sleeve during the guard and leave a little more drool on the cover than I would have liked.  I would also like to mention that Brandon has another Boerboel, Kai, currently for sale. He can be contacted through his website http://www.vomkrieghammer.com/<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## Jennifer Sider

I also see Brandon has gone to the dark side; got hisself a dutchie.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Jennifer Sider said:


> I also see Brandon has gone to the dark side; got hisself a dutchie.


Sorry to hear about this boy. Very sad
I have boerboels and dutchies too ... does that make me a dark sider? lol


----------



## Matthew Thurston

Yes true story. Brandon Wilson owns a friggin' dutchie! Got it from a friend who has one of their Force/Basra puppies. The puppy bit half the dutchie's ear off...bad bad bad dog! He's decided to name him Dapo and I worked him a little last weekend and he's going to be a lot of fun. Seems like a real solid dog.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi

Terribly sad for Brandon.



Matthew Thurston said:


> He's decided to name him Dapo...


REALLY??!??  -I'm sure Dapo, who is a friend of Brandon's & mine (& has a few PP Boerboels in Africa from me) will find the humor in that!


----------



## Matthew Thurston

I've never met Dapo, but it is funny I think...Dapo did seem to be quite honored at the mention of the name though.


----------



## Jennifer Sider

Dapo is very honoured; but I was surprised by Brandon's choice; not the individual dog; more the breed; but he's got the stones to work him; so best of luck to him. I thought for sure Dapo would be sending one of his puppies (he just had a Boerboel litter) over here for Brandon to play with; but maybe Dapo had them all sold already.


----------



## Matthew Thurston

Jennifer Sider said:


> Dapo is very honoured; but I was surprised by Brandon's choice; not the individual dog; more the breed; but he's got the stones to work him; so best of luck to him. I thought for sure Dapo would be sending one of his puppies (he just had a Boerboel litter) over here for Brandon to play with; but maybe Dapo had them all sold already.


I have not really talked to him about Boerboels since Zeb passed. He really took it very hard. And yeah I agree, that would be like me owning a Boerboel. Don't know, maybe I'll quiz him tomorrow. I do know he had planned on probably getting that dutchie before he lost Zeb anyway.


----------



## James Degale

sorry for the loss


----------

